# Image Clip Laser Light - Color issues! HELP PLEASE



## bailey14124 (Jan 22, 2016)

I am using the Image Clip Laser Light transfer paper and I am having some issues with the outcome of the color.
I am using my OKIc711WT printer. Once I print the image it looks great! Colors look good, everything looks fine. But once I press it onto my shirt, wherever I had black on the image, it turns into a brownish-red color. 

Please HELP!! I have been trying to figure this out for weeks non stop!


----------

